# It's Monday :-(



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful weather over the weekend, and now I return to work.

Bleh.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bleh +1.

Mondays suck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## willsee (Aug 29, 2011)

this thread sucks


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2011)

The silicon chip inside her head

Gets switched to overload

And nobody’s gonna go to school today

She’s gonna make them stay at home

And daddy doesn’t understand it

He always said she was good as gold

And he can see no reasons

'Cos there are no reasons

What reason do you need to be show-ow-ow-ow-own?

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

I wanna shoo-oo-woo-woo-woo-oot the whole day down

The Telex machine is kept so clean

And it types to a waiting world

And mother feels so shocked

Father’s world is rocked

And their thoughts turn to their own little girl

Sweet 16 ain’t that peachy keen

Now that ain’t so neat to admit defeat

They can see no reasons

'Cuz there are no reasons

What reasons do you need?

Oh Oh oh whoa whoa

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

I wanna shoo-oo-oo-woo-woo-oot

The whole day down, down, down, shoot it all down

And all the playing's stopped in the playground now

She wants to play with the toys a while

And school's out early and soon we'll be learning

And the lesson today is how to die

And then the bullhorn crackles

And the captain tackles

(With the problems of the how's and why's)

And he can see no reasons

'Cos there are no reasons

What reason do you need to die, die?

Oh Oh Oh

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like

I don’t like (Tell me why)

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don’t like

I don’t like (Tell me why)

I don’t like Mondays

Tell me why

I don't like Mondays

I wanna shoo-oo-oo-woo-woo-woot the whole day down


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Beautiful weather over the weekend, and now I return to work.
> Bleh.


you s%ck.

My weekend was essentially a total loss weather-wise thanks to Irene. Especially Sunday. Fortunately, we only lost power for ~1 hour. The sky was gray, lots of wind and somewhat rainy all day (we got maybe 2 in. rain total).


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought Irene was the storm of the century by the way the media was covering it.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 29, 2011)

_Meanwhile the first Jesus says, "I'll cure it soon_

Abolish Monday mornings and Friday afternoons"

The other one's out on hunger strike, he's dying by degrees

How come Jesus gets industrial disease?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 29, 2011)

_And when Monday comes around_

There's a high lonesome sound

And she follows you down for the kill

And a white blinding light

Makes it all seem so right

And you feel like the king of the hill


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I thought Irene was the storm of the century by the way the media was covering it.


total PR media stunt to show how the governemnt was proactive and had everything in place to avoid a potential disaster like after katrina.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2011)

Katrina wasn't even that bad of a storm. It was just a Cat. 3. HOWEVER, it hit the perfect location. Had the storm been 20 miles East or West, New Orleans would have been fine. Fact of the matter is that Cat. 1 and 2 hurricanes aren't bad. Cat. 3's are iffy. 4 and 5 are downright scary.


----------



## willsee (Aug 29, 2011)

My wife recalled how crazy it was everyone freaking out and comparing this to Andrew considering she lived in Miami when Andrew hit.


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, Irene was what, at worst a 3? Ike was a Cat 4 down in Houston, and that thing wasn't messing around. Any time you see a full size WM garbage dumpster hanging from a tree, you know that storm means business.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 29, 2011)

I was in Baton Rouge when Andrew hit. We got stupid amounts of rain during, and stupid amounts of firewood after, that storm.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2011)

Monday is the same as yesterday. 112 degrees yesterday, 112 degrees today. Only at my house we keep the AC at 78, and at the office it's 65.

Bring on the three day weekend, I say.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 29, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Irene was the storm of the century by the way the media was covering it.
> ...



It was just aimed at the largest group of news media in the world, no wonder they gave it lots of air play.

+1 for Katrina not being that bad (in range of hurricanes), but in addition to hitting the perfect location for damage, add to it the near total lack of planning and preparedness by the local authorities and populace.

If the exact same storm had it in a very similiar geography of say Japan, there wouldn't have been 1/2 that much damage.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2011)

2 more weeks and then the pain of monday is lessened with MNF!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> 2 more weeks and then the pain of monday is lessened with MNF!


lusone: lusone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> 2 more weeks and then the pain of monday is lessened with MNF!


Not for me. My class is on Monday nights this fall. :hung-037:

And my wife is taking something Thursday nights. :smileyballs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Not for me. My class is on Monday nights this fall. :hung-037:
> And my wife is taking something Thursday nights. :smileyballs:


Ya but didn't you just save a bunch of $$ on your car insurance by switching to Geico?? :happy:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2011)

My power is going to be out until the weekend. Any more jokes and I reserve the right to set this board on fire.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> My power is going to be out until the weekend. Any more jokes and I reserve the right to set this board on fire.


We used to lose power fairly regularly, but not for long periods (usually less than a day, but could be a couple days during ice storms). The funny thing is how quick we adapted to not having it. The house didn't have AC, so the only real issue was food in the fridge staying cold, and having to get water from the spring house.

One time when we lost power during an ice storm, we just all bundled up and stayed in a room with a fireplace. We were reminded that the place where I group up didn't have electricity until 1935, and even then people resisted it until the fifties.

At least you have power at work, and the temps are moderate. It could be much worse.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2012)

Monday sucks. That is all.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2012)

Who is this "Monday" of which you speak and where can I find her? :eyebrows:


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 20, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Who is this "Monday" of which you speak and where can I find her? :eyebrows:


In Soviet Russia, Monday f****s you!


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2012)

As anticipated, this has been a craptastic Monday, though I was met with less malevolence during my first meeting of the day than expected.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Supe, I just came through the Charlotte airport on my way to Lynchburg, VA. Thought I would throw that out there. lol


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2012)

It's Monday in August which means FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes. High school football practice. Pee Wee football practice. And dinner at 9:30pm. Gotta love Texas' one and only sport...

(Well, there are two really, football, and spring football.)


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe, I just came through the Charlotte airport on my way to Lynchburg, VA. Thought I would throw that out there. lol


I was near Lynchburg the weekend before last for the GF's brother's wedding. My boss' son also lives in Lynchburg.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 21, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe, I just came through the Charlotte airport on my way to Lynchburg, VA. Thought I would throw that out there. lol


I like the Charlotte airport. They have rocking chairs and a guy that plays the piano at the food court.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 21, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe, I just came through the Charlotte airport on my way to Lynchburg, VA. Thought I would throw that out there. lol
> ...


LOL! I saw that!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> It's Monday in August which means FOOTBALL!!!


Yes, and it consists of:

1. Players you hope you never see forced into action because it means your pro-bowl QB or lockdown corner is in traction, much like you team's Super Bowl hopes at that point, or

2. Guys battling for the practice squad in hopes of maybe being activated as the 4th string gunner one week, or

3. A bunch of guys who will be driving a dump truck or working at the docks by next week.

I watched a bit of that game since I was curious to see some of the Pats draft picks and position battles. But Ryan Mallett to Alex Silvestro for a TD doesn't exactly bake my noodle.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ you could always go back to watching the Mets...


----------



## Rockettt (Aug 27, 2012)

Exactly as topic states. this blows....


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Try gassing up your car while it sits on "E" when everyone is going ape sh*t about a stupid rain storm coming your way. :blowup:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 27, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ you could always go back to watching the Mets...


METS = Mercifully end the season.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Try gassing up your car while it sits on "E" when everyone is going ape sh*t about a stupid rain storm coming your way. :blowup:


I hear the gouging has begun as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

Indeed it has. $3.59 to $3.69 overnight. Sure, it's not hurricane related. It's just coincidence. :jerkit:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2012)

only a 10 cent jump!!!!!! good golly, wed/thurs jumps around here are on the order 20-30 cents on a regular occurance


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2012)

We're still two days out from the storm...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2012)

Hell. Gas will jump $.15 here just because there's a refinery in Lousiana that might be effected...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gas all over is going to go up because refinieries _might_ be effected


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 27, 2012)

The fuel prices jumped $0.15 on Friday, everyone was trying to get fuel &amp; I witnessed the station actually running OUT of unleaded! Thankfully, it didn't affect diesel (yet) and I was able to fill my tank. The price of diesel has jumped back to near $4/ gallon, unleaded was just over it this morning at a couple of stations.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2012)

Around here, fuel prices went up at least fifty-seventy five cents the afternoon Katrina hit, and by the time I left work, most gas stations had sold out. And we're a third of a continent away.

Oh, and I had an empty tank and a 48 mile trip home.

It was awesome.

Next day, NO ONE was exceeding the speed limit, trying to conserve fuel.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 27, 2012)

The day after Katrina is the ONLY time I have ever paid less for 100LL than the local gas station was charging for car gas. I was flying out of a little airport in SW MI at the time.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm debating topping off up my 100gal aux tank. May have to do that anyway if I decide to drive to Anchorage this weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 1, 2012)

It may be Monday, but I have a new computer here at the office. :woot:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2012)

i could use a new one here at the office. This one is probably 6 yrs old and is getting S.....L.....o.......w


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2012)

^ same here. Mine actually got to the point where it would barely load CAD it was so slow. I told I.T. the hard drive was getting ready to fail. But they kept blowing it off. I eventually just imaged the drive myself and threw in a spare solid state drive I had at home. Performance improved considerably. :thumbs:


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's Monday for me... but the good news is that it's "Employee Appreciation Day/Week" so lunch is catered and our new plotter is sitting in the warehouse while we make room in the copy room for it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2012)

^HA...employee appreciation...the CVS across the street does more for apreciating us than the state. They get so much business from us that a couple times a year they offer us a couple days of their employee discounts.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 2, 2012)

^ Yup, this is the 3rd year for it I think.... I thought it was a 1-yr thing, due to elections/etc, but it's kept going.... It's catered, but a limit of $12 a person.... Most every place we called told us $14.50+ for a plate... So we set up tables in our maintenance garage and we'll eat down there... with the racks of lumber on the wall it'll feel like eating in the aisle at Lowe's/Home Depot


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2012)

it's employee appreciation week at mr snick company this week too. He got an email on monday from his regional manager stating that he was bringing a cookie pizza into the office for the occassion.,..too bad mr snick and half his coworkers are field guys that work from home offices around the midwest, not the main office in KS. Sometimes thing shouldn't be sent out to all. I asked mr snick if he replied to the email about having a slice fedex'd to the house...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 2, 2012)

What's employee appreciation?


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> What's employee appreciation?


When they lay you off before noon so you can take a nice extended lunch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 3, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> What's employee appreciation?


I never heard of it either.

I worked at a place once where the sales manager would buy pizza for all the salesmen as 'employee appreciation day' and make a point of not inviting (or allowing to eat, he told a production guy 'Put it down, it isn't for you.') anyone else.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^ I think Capt is still cranky for needing to put the slice of pizza down...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like Monday could last all week around here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I think Capt is still cranky for needing to put the slice of pizza down...


I wasn't the guy he told it to, but I was there when it happened.

Previously, the same waste of skin had made it a point to tell me that I wasn't included. I told him, no worries, I had a lunch packed and usually didn't eat pizza for lunch anyone so it was cool. I didn't realize he was trying to needle me, so I was sorta confused when he got cheesed off about it.

Of course he was British and knew how superior he was. He made sure everyone knew it.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 4, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Previously, the same waste of skin ...


:lmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Of course he was British and knew how superior he was. He made sure everyone knew it.


I have way too much fun getting those types of people fired up...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 15, 2012)

So I get into my office, turn the lights on, set down what stuff I brought... and realized I forgot my computer at home. &amp$# ME.

Pick my stuff back up and do the 41 mile, 1+ hour shuffle to pick it up. This'll be a great week I can tell.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> So I get into my office, turn the lights on, set down what stuff I brought... and realized I forgot my computer at home. &amp$# ME.
> 
> Pick my stuff back up and do the 41 mile, 1+ hour shuffle to pick it up. This'll be a great week I can tell.


I hear ya on that one, similar situation. Only I forgot my backpack that has my homework (masters) in it which needs to be submitted today. :brickwall:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, it is Monday again.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 22, 2012)

sux. too much work. not enough motivation or coffee. this is going to be a long week.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2012)

All I'm looking forward to this week is that I'll have the parts needed to make my wing mounts for the racecar waiting on my doorstep when I get home tonight.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 22, 2012)

envirotex said:


> sux. too much work. not enough motivation or coffee. this is going to be a long week.


+1, I hate weeks like this. Today is going to suk.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2012)

The coffee here is so bad, that the peppermint patty and heath bar creamers I bought to try to mask the flavor don't work. Now it just tastes like candy and gym socks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 22, 2012)

Spent the better part of today looking at suspension parts for the Camaro. No motivation to actually be productive today.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2012)

Speaking of parts - my 4130 strut pieces came in today! Time to head out to the garage and get to it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 22, 2012)

don't want to be productive at all... Was already at work when I get a text stating that the water pump was making strange noises and wouldn't shut off. Drove home to find it vaporlocked... Now to figure out where I have an air leak in the system; unless the pressure tank bladder went out again...


----------



## pbrme (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhhh...Here we go again, *F()ck U Monday!*






Going to be another long week at the office, I can already see it.

Last minute deadlines = dragon boating the people of walmart. :angry:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL! Dammit peebs, quit posting funny @ss clips.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Posted Image


Blocked....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 29, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Posted Image
> ...


x2


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 29, 2012)

I worked Sunday night and will work nights until next Monday. I'm looking forward to next Monday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

today is monday and I'll have another monday on wednesday since we get tomorrow off for election day.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> since we get tomorrow off for election day.


dafuq? :huh:

They give you the whole day off to vote? That's awesome!


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > since we get tomorrow off for election day.
> ...


Yep, major elections only...so every other November election day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 5, 2012)

How else are you going to vote early and often?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2012)

I've made the command decision to take Friday off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait, there's an election mine will count for nothing for tomorrow? Why didn't someone say so?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 5, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> How else are you going to vote early and often?


She IS in Illinois...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

I probably could if I really tried. My mom is an election judge back home and she said my name was listed on the books the last time...and I am registered where I live now too.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2012)

Today, I give zero f*cks.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 26, 2012)

first full week I've had all month...its going to be a long one


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## envirotex (Dec 3, 2012)

meh


----------



## pbrme (Dec 10, 2012)

This grandma is eating a taco from a computer.






Your argument is invalid Monday.


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 10, 2012)

Whoa. I can only hope I get taco churro that good when I'm that age.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Monday... so we meet again.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 4, 2013)

Ughh


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, today's been super awesome fantastico over here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## pbrme (Apr 29, 2013)

_Hello... Monday_


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 29, 2013)

meh... Another Monday...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm Happy It's monday...company from the weekend is gone.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

amen!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm getting really tired of this $hit...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

i meant amen to the company gone!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy crap I'm having a hard time finding any motivation for today. Does anyone have the winning lottery numbers for this week that they would like to share with me?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a massive setback at 9:15. I thought it was close to eleven, then looked at my watch.

Dayum.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

^I swear the last 45 minutes have actually taken 4 hours to pass...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 24, 2013)

Dleg's behind this. I know he is.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2013)

After this weekend's race, I am dragging some serious ass today. I'm going to pass the F out the second I walk through the door tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 24, 2013)

This has been one of those days that makes you want to quit and move to some tropical locale and open up a tiki bar. How the hell is it not 5 yet? :brickwall:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 24, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> This has been one of those days that makes you want to quit and move to some tropical locale and open up a tiki bar. How the hell is it not 5 yet? :brickwall:




I know the feeling. But it is closer to 5 now than it was at 11:26 this morning. Hang in there.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2013)

getting back to the office after a week long vacation makes monday even worse. the inbox is overflowing...


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

Naturally, both of my bosses are on vacation, and everyone is trying to cram shit in before the Holiday, so I'm getting hammered like a prison bitch right now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2013)

This has got to be one of my worst Monday's in recent memory.

Dropped the wife's Jeep off at the shop to see why it has been whining since they "fixed" the rear differential after we got back from vacation. Turns out they only replaced a gasket and fluid (wrong type, no less), and failed to mention the fact that the rear bearings were failing. Because they used the wrong fluid, it accelerated the bearing failure, and the whining is because the rear wheels are no longer providing power (it's an all-wheel drive vehicle). To fix their mistake: $1000. After a rather extended and heated phone conversation, they dropped the price to $675. Still pisses me off because they assured me that they had fixed it a month ago.

Have 5 change orders for my previous project negotiated, drafted, and out for signature. All was fine and dandy until today when the legal review says they need the management team to sit down for a meeting to discuss these, dispite the fact that they said we no longer need these management team reviews. It's hard enough to herd these cats, I don't need someone cutting holes in the fence while I'm doing it.

One of the managers from my previous project is getting pissy because I'm not keeping my files at my old desk. "Well, our internal policy is blah, blah, blah". So I'm supposed to keep 20+ folders current at YOUR office despite the fact that I have strict direction to be at my new office full-time? It's no big deal, we're only on the literal opposite sides of Denver, I'll spend 2 hours of my day JUST DRIVING so you can have the up-to-date files at your office. We must also forget the fact that ALL OF THE FILES ARE ONLINE and accessible from any internal computer. Brilliant idea.

And now we're going through an internal audit on my new project, only to find out that we're not following the literal internal policies. Everything is being addressed and we're meeting all of our contractural obligations, but we're not using the proper forms (we're using updated stream-lined forms). This is all internal, for our use, not part of the official project record.

F*CK!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 15, 2013)

I hear you're having a problem with your TPS reports.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 16, 2013)

You did get the e-mail about that, didn't you?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be ok as long as they leave my stapler alone...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 16, 2013)

^ is it red?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2013)

A Swingline no less.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2013)

Today's my Monday since I took yesterday off. Will have Friday off, as well. The first workday of a three day week is a real bummer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2013)

Extended Sunday today. School starts Wednesday so we got in one last mini-vacation. Today is travel home day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2013)

^we need one of those plants at home. There has been a fly in the house for a couple days that is a quick little shit...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2013)

Spent my Monday on the golf course. My team finished in a tie for 4th place (out of 32 teams), and I got 2nd in the "Closest to the Pin" challenge. Unfortunately, neither one earned me anything...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2013)

Had a nice flight home. Glad it was nice weather and I wasn't dodging t-storms. Garmin posted an update to the GPS I use for in-flight weather and apparently, their update crashed my XM weather receiver. I think I'll be spending a little time on the phone with my friends from Kansas tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^we need one of those plants at home. There has been a fly in the house for a couple days that is a quick little shit...


Tis why I like have cats in the house. Really never any bugs in sight.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 16, 2013)

after last week I have no motivation...Monday is here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

blah monday again...and my yearly case of laryngitis has decided to show up.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2013)

Wife just called and she has a flat tire. Oh, no big deal, except that we're supposed to drive to Florida on Thursday...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 16, 2013)

better to go flat now than while driving to FL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2013)

If there was a beer called Monday, a case of the Mondays wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 8, 2013)

^ that's a great marketing idea.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 28, 2013)

Just realized that the meeting that I was totally unprepared for this afternoon is next Monday...

Started everything off with a bad mood though. Ugh. Some one please go apologize to everyone I've spoken with so far today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2013)

made french apple slice last night...can't wait for dessert tonight!!!


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2013)

What's French Apple Slice?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2013)

sort of like an apple pie but in a sheet pan instead of pie pan and tastes more like apples slices with cinnimon and sugar than the sugary chunky goo in apple pie.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2013)

Although I do have a tart pan...next year i might try getting all fancy and make a design with the slices instead of just dumping in the pan and covering with the top crust.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 28, 2013)

sort of like an upside down tart tatin without the fancy pan. I like it.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to be like Captain Kirk
get up everyday and love to go to work
Don't want to be like Mr. Spock
want to kick out the jams and rock the block

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_y_2UgYc7A

Take that, Monday.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2014)

Here... let me help you...

IT'S MY FIRST FRIDAY OF THE WEEK!!! :bananalama:

Sorry... dick move... I know...


----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Sorry... dick move... I know...


QFT.

I would be more upset about it, but I'm going on vacation for a week on Friday...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2014)

... touché...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 27, 2014)

what is this vacation that you speak of?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2014)

You could have had one, but you traded it in for a tax deduction...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> You could have had one, but you traded it in for a tax deduction...




And now I'm taking your vacation HA HA HA HA!


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2014)

^ well played


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2014)

csb said:


> ^ well played


+1


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Thread revival...

It may be a Monday, but it's also National Whiskey Sour Day. Can anyone else think of a better reason to celebrate a Monday?


----------



## ventilator (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll just go with a whiskey neat


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2014)

F*ck today.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 25, 2014)

makin money


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

I need anudder beer


----------



## envirotex (Aug 25, 2014)

Champagne for everybody!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2015)

Supe said:


> F*ck today.


QFT.


----------



## cement (Jun 29, 2015)

4 day week, suck it up!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 29, 2015)

4 day week? You must work for the government.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 29, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> 4 day week? You must work for the government.




I have a 4 day week and don't work for the government.


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> 4 day week? You must work for the government.




Hells yes I do!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 29, 2015)

and a 4 day weekend too


----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2015)

cement said:


> 4 day week, suck it up!


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2015)

3 day week, here, and long overdue. We work a 9/80 schedule and have Friday off, so under the new timekeeping rules, they prefer we take our float days the day before.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2015)

Who ... does...number.... two....work....for.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, that’s it! You show that turd who’s boss.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 30, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> and a 4 day weekend too


Three days left, same here on weekend. Three day week next week!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 30, 2015)

No, I don't work for the gov't. I work for an alliance with EM.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 30, 2015)

Four day weekend?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 30, 2015)

today is my monday. blah


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 1, 2015)

Today is my Monday, and my Thursday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Better???


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2015)

Better.


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 21, 2015)

Ugh. That is all.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

Monday feels like heaven when you have company in town all weekend


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm still hungover from Friday. I went to homecoming last weekend in Terre Haute, and I was drunk from 5 pm Thursday until 4:30 am Saturday. I hardly drank at all on Saturday, and none yesterday, and I still feel like shit. I'm too old to drink that long.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2015)

That's why you don't stop. You just slow down how much you're drinking and let everything work itself out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> That's why you don't stop. You just slow down how much you're drinking and let everything work itself out.


Is that how it should be done at Fat Tuesdays?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 21, 2015)

I was never really pounding beers or drinking hard alcohol. It was just a slow burn for too many hours.


----------



## P-E (Sep 21, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I was never really pounding beers or drinking hard alcohol. It was just a slow burn for too many hours.


Obviously not enough bacon.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 21, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I was never really pounding beers or drinking hard alcohol. It was just a slow burn for too many hours.
> ...


or burbon


----------



## envirotex (Sep 22, 2015)

Will this Monday ever end?


----------

